# ID Help



## Inkslinger (Oct 14, 2007)

Found this in mates garden, any ideas?


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 14, 2007)

Only guessing.. a possum? An ugly possum! :lol:


----------



## bylo (Oct 14, 2007)

What the !!!!! , is this a joke or a real animal???


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 14, 2007)

:shock: What the ****:shock:


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 14, 2007)

It's a g-up surely?


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 14, 2007)

Photoshop i reckon.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 14, 2007)

Is it alive? If it's alive, kill it, put the poor thing out of its misery:shock::shock:

If it's real of course...


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like a character out of Pinky and the Brain.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 14, 2007)

Yuck!!!! It looks like a stuffed toy... A particularly horrible one..


----------



## raxor (Oct 14, 2007)

My question is why have you put it in a pretty little posy?

Umm more photos or it didnt happen! Looks like some sort of freaky naked molerat meets sharpei.


----------



## Clairebear (Oct 14, 2007)

I think it's kinda cute... looks like velvet. Can i keep it?


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 14, 2007)

a rolly dog puppy lol


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 15, 2007)

I knew someone had caught me out. No more spying on that neighbourhood from me. Its off to new and sexier territories HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 15, 2007)

okay... I give up.. a cross between a possum and a rat maybe??


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like a Naked Mole rat with some photoshop work done on the pic.


----------



## natrix (Oct 15, 2007)

A velvet toy or a half pickled/sun-fried Joey , would've looked more convincing if it wasn't 
propped-up in a Rose with both it's front hands praying.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 15, 2007)

natrix said:


> A velvet toy or a half pickled/sun-fried Joey , would've looked more convincing if it wasn't
> propped-up in a Rose with both it's front hands praying.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 15, 2007)

bylo said:


> What the !!!!! , is this a joke or a real animal???




Its real


----------



## method (Oct 15, 2007)

Its fugly


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 15, 2007)

Its Mine Nobody Take It !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Oct 15, 2007)

Its my next door neighbour, or a relation at least.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 15, 2007)

Ive found out what it is


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Oct 15, 2007)

Well do tell


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 15, 2007)

Hahahah.... That's mad! I want one. What is it?


----------



## bulla_iia (Oct 15, 2007)

Inkslinger, after you solve your blind mole problem, you might want to check the aphids out on your roses


----------



## PhilK (Oct 15, 2007)

So... what is it?


----------



## slim6y (Oct 15, 2007)

if it's a mole, what sort is it? We don't get moles here, except marsupial moles (I believe) but they look very different!


----------



## Veredus (Oct 15, 2007)

Whatever it is it must have been a mistake.


----------



## horsenz (Oct 15, 2007)

its a diamond x rat


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 15, 2007)

*I can't remember what they're called but they sure taste nice with a little bbq sauce. *


----------



## sigridshurte (Oct 15, 2007)

welllllll what is it ????????????????? please tell us


----------



## channi (Oct 15, 2007)

I think it's called a crock lol


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 15, 2007)

I call shennanigans!!! You can see a wall in the background of the 2nd pic. That aint in a garden!


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 15, 2007)

It is a new born rabbit not a hoax,photoshop etc


----------



## PhilK (Oct 15, 2007)

That's not what the newborn rabbits I've seen looked like....
And if it's newborn why is it eating a strawberry? They don't eat solids for some time..


----------



## Jen (Oct 15, 2007)

that is not kitten


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 15, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> It is a new born rabbit not a hoax,photoshop etc



Maybe a retarted one.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 15, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Maybe a retarted one.



Right on the money it was born malformed and died shortly after.


----------



## Jen (Oct 15, 2007)

Died shortly after? Why the strawberry then?


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 15, 2007)

Jen said:


> Died shortly after? Why the strawberry then?



After seeing the Olive python and wallaby photoshop it was just a bit of fun, we all tend to see what we want.


----------



## Radar (Oct 15, 2007)

That alone is a good enough reason to get rabbits out of the country, U-G-L-Y...If you aint got no aliby....YO FUGLY!!!


----------



## Hickson (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like a rhinograde!



Hix


----------



## Craig2 (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought it was a baby drop bear, quick someone post it on an american site they will love it.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 15, 2007)

Valley Reptile Supplies said:


> I thought it was a baby drop bear, quick someone post it on an american site they will love it.




Too good didnt think of that, recently took the youngest camping didnt fall for the drop- bear but was taken in by the Kangawallafox, reckons she even saw one on a night walk


----------

